# Harness



## BFrancs

Can anyone recommend a good-sturdy harness? Both of my Vs have the EzyDog harness; not liking the fit - pretty obvious in the picture why, looks tight but its actually loose, again just not liking the fit of it anymore.

I'm thinking of getting the "Hurtta Padded Reflective Y-Harness for Dogs". Does anyone use this one? or can recommend one they are using and liking it.


----------



## BFrancs

here is picture of roxxy in her harness......

.... :-\ any suggestions would be nice


----------



## Carolina Blue

I have seen several that use the EZ Walk Harness. I have not gotten one, but my trainer recommends that as well as the Gentle Leader (which is what I use). I do have a harness just for travel in the car, but not used for anything else but that.


----------



## BFrancs

Thanks!! I'll look into those...


----------



## DougAndKate

We started with the Chest Plate harness you have as well, and then about a year ago went to the Quick Fit harness which is also made by EzyDog. Honestly Elroy doesn't really care for it, but where we live he has to be on a long lead whenever he's off leash just in case. Let me know what you find I'm always looking to upgrade!


----------



## einspänner

I've heard good things about this harness, but I'm waiting for Scout to finish growing before ordering. http://www.alpineoutfitters.net/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=155
Custom made so should be a perfect fit.


----------



## BFrancs

einspänner said:


> I've heard good things about this harness, but I'm waiting for Scout to finish growing before ordering. http://www.alpineoutfitters.net/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=155
> Custom made so should be a perfect fit.


I've never heard of this harness but it does look like exactly what I've been looking for!!!


----------



## BFrancs

einspänner said:


> I've heard good things about this harness, but I'm waiting for Scout to finish growing before ordering. http://www.alpineoutfitters.net/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=155
> Custom made so should be a perfect fit.


Ugh - you made me do it! I order two harnesses, one for Roxxy and one for Hunter. Already very impress with the company, I had a question and sent them an email and within 20 minutes they replied back. Now, the wait begins since its a custom order its going to take 4-6 weeks.


----------



## einspänner

What!? None for Cannoli and Vino?  Let me know how you like them.


----------



## MCD

I had to get the easywalk harness for Dharma because of my shoulder injuries and the fact that my dog walker is a senior with some issues herself. We also have a shorter Kong leash with a plastic/rubber grip that can slide. I do not use it all the time though. There are some days when I know that Dharma will be exceptionally bad at pulling. Like when there are leaves blowing or lots of snowflakes falling. Dharma is getting to be a big puppy and is very strong and fast.


----------



## R E McCraith

BF - PM me after you get the new harness - looks good - custom & a great price - need a new 1 4 PIKE in the truck


----------



## giandaliajr

After another user recommended, we use the Freedom No-Pull Harness from Wiggles Waggles and Whiskers, and are very happy. Berk does great on it and its very sturdy. He hasn't had any irritation from it rubbing and we have had it for about six months, and its still holding up great. 

They changed their name though so here is the new website: http://2houndswholesale.com/No-Pull-Harness/


----------



## Ksana

giandaliajr said:


> After another user recommended, we use the Freedom No-Pull Harness from Wiggles Waggles and Whiskers, and are very happy.


We are using the freedom no-pull harness as well. Our boy grew out of his old one and his new large harness has just arrived and fits well. Our ten-months boy now heels well except when his prey drive is being tested with rabbits, foxes, and coyotes. No-pull harness helps to save our backs from sudden pulls in these situations.


----------



## BFrancs

R said:


> BF - PM me after you get the new harness - looks good - custom & a great price - need a new 1 4 PIKE in the truck


Will do!


----------



## BFrancs

I even though I just order the Alphine harness; someone on a different forum recommended http://www.walkeezharness.com/html/description.html I might try these out later on.


----------



## BFrancs

*  So its been almost 3 months since I placed my order, we FINALLY received our 2 custom-made Alpine Harnesses *  in the mail. They were extremely busy fulfilling order which i kind of expected since I did place my order 2 weeks before Christmas - just didn't think it would take this long.

First off I was very impressed with the customer service. I went with the custom-made harness, I'm NOT the best when it comes to using a measuring tape. Anyways, I sent in Roxxy and Hunter's measurements. A few hours later I received an email from them stating the numbers I sent in didn't match a Vizsla build, so they want me to double check my measurement and sure enough I under estimated the measurements. I would have been a very TIGHT fit. :-[

Love the Harnesses!! The harness are very sturdy and feel extremely comfortable with extra padding especially compared to the EzyDog ones they usually wear. Rox and Hunter seem to like their new harness; well worth the 3 month wait. 

I really like the fact its not rubbing against his legs or "armpits". With the EzyDog harness I would have always have to stop and adjust the harness b/c it would be cutting into him. I also love the fact its not choking them around the neck. Tomorrow we're going on a 5mile hike; so i'll give another update then.

The only negative comment is about the back-order issue. Would have been nice to get a warning about the long-wait. They should post that on their website.

I tried taking pictures but they won't stay still....go figure  .. these are the decent ones I was able to get out of them. I tried to get different angles to show the fit of the harness.

Here is a blogger's POV of the Alpine Harness: http://picsnpawsdogblog.blogspot.com/2013/10/review-alpine-outfitters-urban-trail.html


----------



## BFrancs

Very happy with the harness; not once did I have to stop to readjust it during our 5-mile walk. Took a couple of pictures at the beginning of the walk. Hunter loves to pull and yesterday was no exception, I think he was pulling even more and harder the usual. It probably has to do with the extra padding – a lot more comfortable compare to his other harness. The only negative, all his all-way hair sticks to padding. Again, well made, sturdy and comfortable. I would recommend to anyone who is looking for a new harness. Oh, don’t forget they do take FOREVER to ship but worth the wait.


----------



## einspänner

Wow that did take a long time. Glad my find is working out though! And so another item goes on my list of things to buy for the dog. Sigh...


----------



## ZStotts

I use Top Paw safety harnesses from Petsmart for both of my girls. It doubles as a harness for general walking as well as one for the car. It is pretty versatile. 

When we go on more active adventures (runs, hiking, rock climbing, etc.) I interlace her active harness (Petco mesh harness) with her car harness just to be safe. The picture attached shows it pretty well. 

They are both pretty great harnesses. However, the Petco one doesn't last nearly as long. 


Car harness: http://www.petsmart.com/dog/safety-...6-catid-100140?var_id=36-7480&_t=pfm=category

Sport harness: http://www.petco.com/product/118863/Petco-Adjustable-Mesh-Harness-for-Dogs-in-Red-And-Black.aspx


----------



## mlwindc

Wow, I really like the looks of those harnesses. I am not sure Wilson will ever be able to walk with just a flat collar (he is doing pretty well with a martingale right now). I have considered getting a harness, but the thought of wrestling it on him every time we need to go outside is well, exhausting. He doesn't like to put things on his body - coats, even his chest protector for hunting. Once it's on he is fine, but the process of getting it on is an ordeal.


----------



## ZStotts

It took Lily awhile to get used to having a harness on her. Now she knows if it is on we are going somewhere. She will sit and offer her paws to me as I put it on her. The car harness is also fleece lined, so it is more comfortable on her skin. I think it only takes me about 30 seconds to get on her - super silly to use. Only one clasp.


----------

